# Your Ferragamo in Action!



## Everstar

Hello Friends,

Happy New Year!  I have been searching for this kind of thread but couldn't find one. Inspired by similar threads in Hermes, Chanel, etc. (i.e. Your Hermes in Action!), I am wondering why don't we, all Ferragamo lovers, post our pictures of wearing our beloved Ferragamo items, shoes, purses, scarves, headbands, hair clips...anything Ferragamo! 


Although I joined the forum more than two years ago, I still consider myself "new" to the forum as I haven't posted a lot. So I'm sorry if there is already such a thread existed and please direct me to it.


Anyway, I will start with a couple of my pictures first. I have only a couple of Ferragamo items with me right now at my current apt. The majority of my Ferragamo collection is in another apt. in Asia and I will take more pictures when I get back to that apt. this summer.


Enjoy!


----------



## Everstar

Wearing a purple F headband.  The purple is from 2010 F/W but I forgot the exact name of that purple.


----------



## Everstar

A closer look at the headband


----------



## Everstar

Now the headband in black, wearing it at a friend's wedding


----------



## Flip88

all beautiful!


----------



## Everstar

Flip88 said:


> all beautiful!


 
Thank you Flip88!  It's my first time starting such a thread and you certainly give me courage to do more!  I hope more tPFers come over and show their awesome F beauties (including you, of course)!

BTW, I can't wait to see the nice stuff you got from London!


----------



## Everstar

Let me do a scarf today.  I have only a couple of F scarves and this one is my favorite.  Please ignore the stained mirror. :shame:


----------



## Everstar

Another way of wearing the scarf


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Oh fun! Very lovely, *Everstar*.


----------



## asianjade

Beautiful!!! Love the scarf.


----------



## No Cute

Beautiful!  Love the scarf!  How do you do that? I need to do some learning.


----------



## Everstar

PsychoBagLady said:


> Oh fun! Very lovely, *Everstar*.


 
Thank you *PsychoBagLady*!


----------



## Everstar

asianjade said:


> Beautiful!!! Love the scarf.


 
Thank you *asianjade*!  Yes, I really  this scarf too.  I wear it often besides my H scarves.


----------



## Everstar

No Cute said:


> Beautiful! Love the scarf! How do you do that? I need to do some learning.


 
Thank you *No Cute*!  Do you mean wearing the scarf as a top?  It's super easy - basically you just tie the "top two corners" of the scarf a knot around your neck, adjust it a bit so that you have the sort of "drape" effect in front of the neck, and then tie and "bottom two corners" around your waist, and then, you are done!  Let me know if this helps.


----------



## No Cute

Very cool!  Thank you.


----------



## **Chanel**

Everstar said:


> Another way of wearing the scarf


 
*Everstar, *you look absolutely fabulous in all your pictures !
And I love this cute shoe scarf you are wearing. Is it from their current collection?
I might need one of these myself .


----------



## chicology

Lovely scarf, Everstar and what a good idea for this thread.
I'll try to do some contribution soon. I'm a fan of their shoes.


----------



## Christofle

That christmas tree is really pretty.


----------



## No Cute

I was drooling over the scarves at the boutique today.  Maybe one day.  But I did find out I can send my new-to-me vintage bag for a refurbishing...very excited to do that.


----------



## sweetpeas889

Everstar said:


> Let me do a scarf today.  I have only a couple of F scarves and this one is my favorite.  Please ignore the stained mirror. :shame:



i loveeee your scarf. You wear it beautifully ^^


----------



## Everstar

**Chanel** said:


> *Everstar, *you look absolutely fabulous in all your pictures !
> And I love this cute shoe scarf you are wearing. Is it from their current collection?
> I might need one of these myself .


 
Thank you for stopping by, ***Chanel***!  I was so busy in the past year so I am very behind on tPF.  I have some free time starting last week and I just saw your gorgeous Sanguine Togo 30 Birkin with ghw.  And what else did I see in that reveal?  Your black patent F shoes!  I have exactly the same pair!  You need to do some modeling pics when you wear them next time!


----------



## Everstar

**Chanel** said:


> *Everstar, *you look absolutely fabulous in all your pictures !
> And I love this cute shoe scarf you are wearing. Is it from their current collection?
> I might need one of these myself .


 
No, it is from two/three years ago (can't remember).  I have got many compliments on it, so I think F did a good job for this one at least.


----------



## Everstar

Christofle said:


> That christmas tree is really pretty.


 


sweetpeas889 said:


> i loveeee your scarf. You wear it beautifully ^^


 
Thank you *Christofle* and *sweetpeas889*!  The scarf and the tree - I agree they are both lovely.


----------



## Everstar

chicology said:


> Lovely scarf, Everstar and what a good idea for this thread.
> I'll try to do some contribution soon. I'm a fan of their shoes.


 
Yes yes yes!  Thank you *chicology*!  Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## **Chanel**

Everstar said:


> Thank you for stopping by, ***Chanel***! I was so busy in the past year so I am very behind on tPF. I have some free time starting last week and I just saw your gorgeous Sanguine Togo 30 Birkin with ghw. And what else did I see in that reveal? Your black patent F shoes! I have exactly the same pair! You need to do some modeling pics when you wear them next time!


 
Aww, thank you *Everstar*! 
Can you believe I sometimes still have a love/hate relationship with the Sanguine? Sometimes I wish I went for Rubis, Blue Jean or Blue de Malte instead .
I am still drooling over that lovely scarf of yours, too bad for me that it is from a few seasons back. Really like it.
I did see the same scarf (I believe it's the same as it has shoes on it as well) but in different cws on the Ferragamo website in the sale section but to tell you the truth, I am not in love with the cws on the website. I really like the cw you have.


----------



## kataa

lovely scarf and headbands


----------



## Serva1

Reviving this tread, would love to see your Ferragamos (bags&accessories) in action!
Feeling a little pink today, carrying my ostrich Sofia with matching silkcashmere polo [emoji177]


----------



## leechiyong

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3292102
> 
> Reviving this tread, would love to see your Ferragamos (bags&accessories) in action!
> Feeling a little pink today, carrying my ostrich Sofia with matching silkcashmere polo [emoji177]



Stunning bag and outfit!


----------



## Serva1

leechiyong said:


> Stunning bag and outfit!




Thank you leechiyong for the nice comments [emoji1] [emoji175]


----------



## papertiger

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3292102
> 
> Reviving this tread, would love to see your Ferragamos (bags&accessories) in action!
> Feeling a little pink today, carrying my ostrich Sofia with matching silkcashmere polo [emoji177]





The bag is TDF, in fact the whole outfit is great


----------



## Serva1

papertiger said:


> The bag is TDF, in fact the whole outfit is great




Thank you dear papertiger [emoji175]


----------



## BanIslander

My bday mini sofia and vara flats


----------



## tambles

BanIslander said:


> My bday mini sofia and vara flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368968


So pretty!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bakeacookie

BanIslander said:


> My bday mini sofia and vara flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368968




I love this color! Is it a recent color?


----------



## memo.alive

Hey guys!
In other forums I've been looking for threads like this one, I hope you don't mind if I share some shots of my Ferragamo goodies with you, I think so far this is a girls only club, I'd like to be a part of it as well, here are some shots of an outfit with my beloved briefcase.
Ferragamo revival leather briefcase:







Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

memo.alive said:


> Hey guys!
> In other forums I've been looking for threads like this one, I hope you don't mind if I share some shots of my Ferragamo goodies with you, I think so far this is a girls only club, I'd like to be a part of it as well, here are some shots of an outfit with my beloved briefcase.
> Ferragamo revival leather briefcase:
> View attachment 3645371
> View attachment 3645372
> View attachment 3645374
> View attachment 3645375
> View attachment 3645376
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it!


Love the briefcase and your whole look!


----------



## leechiyong

memo.alive said:


> Hey guys!
> In other forums I've been looking for threads like this one, I hope you don't mind if I share some shots of my Ferragamo goodies with you, I think so far this is a girls only club, I'd like to be a part of it as well, here are some shots of an outfit with my beloved briefcase.
> Ferragamo revival leather briefcase:
> View attachment 3645371
> View attachment 3645372
> View attachment 3645374
> View attachment 3645375
> View attachment 3645376
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it!


Your style is amazing!  Love the briefcase and the shoes.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## memo.alive

leechiyong said:


> Your style is amazing!  Love the briefcase and the shoes.  Thank you for sharing!


Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey guys!
> In other forums I've been looking for threads like this one, I hope you don't mind if I share some shots of my Ferragamo goodies with you, I think so far this is a girls only club, I'd like to be a part of it as well, here are some shots of an outfit with my beloved briefcase.
> Ferragamo revival leather briefcase:
> View attachment 3645371
> View attachment 3645372
> View attachment 3645374
> View attachment 3645375
> View attachment 3645376
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it!


Very nice look. Those shoes are really cool!


----------



## memo.alive

Hey guys, I'm kind of cheating with this one, since I've also posted this in a Coach thred, but, since I really love the belt I was wearing with this outfit, it seemed to me I had to post this here too:
Ferragamo belt:


----------



## memo.alive

Hey there, me again, you know, just spamming, today I wore for the first time a bracelet that arrived last week, I really love it, ot me its the statement piece that makes any outfit interesting, hope you guys like the shots...


----------



## memo.alive

Hey guys, hadn't posted in a while, once again my fave belt went into rotation...


----------



## Monique1004

Happy to find this thread! I love my Ferragamo bags but they don't seems to be that popular in US. Here are some of my action shots from last couple months. Hmmm... I just realized most of my Ferragamos are pinks...


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Beautiful pictures with too cute children! Like the bags, too.


----------



## Monique1004

Purseonic Woman said:


> Beautiful pictures with too cute children! Like the bags, too.



Thank you. We all matched up together in pink for a wedding party.


----------



## Serva1

Black aztrakan fur Sofia in a snowstorm


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3965865
> 
> Black aztrakan fur Sofia in a snowstorm


LOVE


----------



## Serva1

Designerhbgirl said:


> LOVE



Thank you [emoji173]️

and thank you for all the likes [emoji3]


----------



## Flip88

Designerhbgirl said:


> LOVE [emoji813]


OMG .... I love this fur type [emoji7][emoji7] I am after a jacket in it. Love your pic.


----------



## Serva1

Flip88 said:


> OMG .... I love this fur type [emoji7][emoji7] I am after a jacket in it. Love your pic.



Thank you [emoji3] your jacket must be lovely, such a sporty fur!


----------



## dotty8

My black patent Ferragamo pumps and black leather Ferragamo bracelet with Vara bow


----------



## Monique1004

Loved the vice tote so much that I bought a small version of it as well. Gavina Small.


----------



## dotty8

Carrying my Bonbon pink Ferragamo bag to a private concert


----------



## dotty8

I took my pink Ferragamo bag for some shopping  (paired with pink Michael Kors sneakers and Laduree shopper)


----------



## Monique1004

Ferragamo vara tote. Lovely champagne gold. Ioved this bag so much that I bought two of the same bag.


----------



## dotty8

I took my pink Ferragamo shopping again  (those Valentino sneakers would be a nice match, don't you think )


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok not really a action shot but I just got my first pair of ferragamo shoes today! I got them for my Vegas trip around the holidays  and they are perfection! I don't think that the pictures show how sparkly they look IRL. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4209297


----------



## pixiejenna

Wore my shoes for the first time to christina Aguilera concert


----------



## pureplatinum

Wearing Varina stitch flats with pleated calf-length skirt:


----------



## nvie

Marie sandals in Black patent


----------



## Frivole88

Not leather goods though. Wearing my Ferragamo skirt at a wedding.


----------



## ILP

Gancini Top Handle


----------



## longtimechloefan

ILP said:


> Gancini Top Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297910


I wish this one came in a navy blue!


----------



## ILP

longtimechloefan said:


> I wish this one came in a navy blue!


I’ve seen it in black, red, brownish-burgundy, tan and cream.  Maybe navy will be next. I agree -it would look gorgeous in navy.


----------



## dotty8

My Ferragamo bow bracelet after a while (paired with Twin-set flower skirt)  Waiting for food at a restaurant


----------



## Monique1004

Last week.


----------



## mvvreshet

Hey guys!
In other forums I've been looking for threads like this one, I hope you don't mind if I share some shots of my Ferragamo goodies with you, I think so far this is a girls only club, I'd like to be a part of it as well, here are some shots of an outfit with my beloved briefcase.


----------



## Ramai

ILP said:


> Gancini Top Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297910


What's the bag like? How's the quality?


----------



## Monique1004

mvvreshet said:


> Hey guys!
> In other forums I've been looking for threads like this one, I hope you don't mind if I share some shots of my Ferragamo goodies with you, I think so far this is a girls only club, I'd like to be a part of it as well, here are some shots of an outfit with my beloved briefcase.



Welcome! Who says it's for girls only?!


----------



## ILP

Ramai said:


> What's the bag like? How's the quality?


I have gotten more compliments on this bag than any other. The quality is superb.  It’s pebbled leather which I love for its durability and it’s lined in a smoother leather as well.  The clasp is a little hard to open but I usually just hook it without closing the lock. The red is a true red (although it looks slightly pink in the picture).  I absolutely love this bag.


----------



## Ramai

ILP said:


> I have gotten more compliments on this bag than any other. The quality is superb.  It’s pebbled leather which I love for its durability and it’s lined in a smoother leather as well.  The clasp is a little hard to open but I usually just hook it without closing the lock. The red is a true red (although it looks slightly pink in the picture).  I absolutely love this bag.


Thanks so much for the reply.


----------



## dotty8

Lol, I found some pictures from last summer that I forgot to post  ... my Bonbon Ferragamo Vara bow bag on the roof-top terrace of a hotel  .. and later having a green smoothie


----------



## pixiejenna

I couldn't resist this bracelet especially since it was on sale. Now I want more lol.


----------



## dotty8

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 4487605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist this bracelet especially since it was on sale. Now I want more lol.



Wow, this one is really special and gorgeous, I’ve never seen this style with studs before  Was it a limited edition? I have a similar one, but it’s classic black with gold hardware (see above)


----------



## pixiejenna

dotty8 said:


> Wow, this one is really special and gorgeous, I’ve never seen this style with studs before  Was it a limited edition? I have a similar one, but it’s classic black with gold hardware (see above)



It’s o sale right now they also had a studded shoes  as well. I think that it’s from 2018 f/w collection. They have a red bracelet too but the studs are red too I like the contrast of the different color studs. 

https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/e...616743418--1/jewelry-sale/br-1vara-pat-708353

Shoes https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/e...5616743410--1/varinach-705178?fromFilter=true


----------



## mindless

Off to work


----------



## Greenredapple

At my friend's wedding


----------



## Cool Breeze

Greenredapple said:


> At my friend's wedding


Such a great looking bag!


----------



## Christofle

Greenredapple said:


> At my friend's wedding



Stunning bag!


----------



## klynneann

Greenredapple said:


> At my friend's wedding


Wow, this is a stunner!  Is it vintage or from the Creations line?


----------



## nvie

Ferragamo Maria sandals


----------



## whyohhjay

Well, not wearing per se but just got these 2 babies for my mum and aunt~


----------



## pamela1000

Greenredapple said:


> At my friend's wedding


This is such a sharp looking bag


----------



## dotty8

While waiting for a summer concert by the orchestra of La Scala (Milan)


----------



## Huydq948

Greenredapple said:


> At my friend's wedding


May i ask the name of the bag??


----------



## Greenredapple

Huydq948 said:


> May i ask the name of the bag??



Hi. It's called Large Top Handle bag when I bought it. The bag was from Ferragamo's creations line.


----------



## Huydq948

thank you for your answer


Greenredapple said:


> Hi. It's called Large Top Handle bag when I bought it. The bag was from Ferragamo's creations line.


----------



## sexycombover

Just got my first new to me ferragamo. I've never seen anything like it and I love it! I don't normally wear clutches but this may convert me. Also got it for what I felt was an amazing price and I feel like I will never run into anyone with the same bag.


----------



## jbags07

sexycombover said:


> Just got my first new to me ferragamo. I've never seen anything like it and I love it! I don't normally wear clutches but this may convert me. Also got it for what I felt was an amazing price and I feel like I will never run into anyone with the same bag.


Stunning clutch


----------



## Danzie89

Here’s my new to me Abbey crossbody from TRR. I’m loving it so far! Super light weight, classy, understated, and made in Italy.


----------



## dotty8

Trying on some shoes at home, carrying my Ferragamo bag


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

dotty8 said:


> Trying on some shoes at home, carrying my Ferragamo bag
> View attachment 4699779


Pretty!!


----------



## dotty8

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Pretty!!



Thank you


----------



## Citosgirl

Got to take out this vintage beauty today!


----------



## Anniemeower

I got the white one for a year now. unfortunately, the gold hardware faded and transferred the gold on white leather. it is still a beautiful bag!


----------



## paruparo

Not even sure what this one is called, but this pic was from a few months ago, last time i was on a plane  pre covid19 shutdowns. Such a great bag to use for travel. Roomy but also very chic, and adjustable handles too (Hand held, shoulder, or cross body)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Just realized I had forgotten to post in this thread.  Anyway, here is my Boxyz bag, just before heading out on a quick errand a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ILP




----------



## Greenredapple

ILP said:


> View attachment 4915503


 
Your Letty bag is cute


----------



## JenJBS

ILP said:


> View attachment 4915503



Such a beauty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Brought this cutie to the office today!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> Brought this cutie to the office today!
> View attachment 5188941



Such a cheerful bag!


----------



## fsadeli

Cookiefiend said:


> Brought this cutie to the office today!
> View attachment 5188941


That's a fun Summer Bag! ❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> Such a cheerful bag!





fsadeli said:


> That's a fun Summer Bag! ❤


Thank you @JenJBS and @fsadeli! The color is such a bright and cheery one, I can see myself carrying it on the dreary winter days… unless I’m carrying my lipstick red Studio! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## dotty8

Buying summer hats with my Ferragamo bow bag


----------



## foxgal

Greenredapple said:


> At my friend's wedding



I have the same vintage bag in navy. Mine’s a bit beat up so I don’t use it much but I love the style…. I should get a new one from the creations line!


----------



## foxgal

Loving my bandeau with the long grey cardigan.


----------



## kalilagirl

Wearing my mini gancini bag


----------



## EmmaCamp

ILP said:


> View attachment 4915503


Hi! What year is this bag? Thanks


----------



## ILP

EmmaCamp said:


> Hi! What year is this bag? Thanks


I think it’s 2018.


----------



## Euclase

Small Sofia riding shotgun.


----------



## Thaotran

Cross posting from the Dior thread. My dinner date outfit with Ferragamo dress, belt and boots  I’m really loving Ferragamo rtw lately, they are made with such high quality and fit me so well


----------



## AverageHuman

Was in Paris for 3 months and used this Ferragamo crocodile bag most of the time, very versatile piece


----------



## westvillage

Abby is out of the dust bag! She’s a neutral brown with just the slightest sheen, and beautiful for Thanksgiving week


----------



## jbags07

Carrying my Studio today….


----------



## jbags07

Crossbody today….


----------



## westvillage

jbags07 said:


> Crossbody today….
> 
> View attachment 5269683


Ohhh… this bag is so lovely!


----------



## jbags07

westvillage said:


> Ohhh… this bag is so lovely!


Thank u! I bought 2 bird themed painted calf crossbodies, and a wallet, from Ferragamo 2 or 3 seasons ago. They are amazing IRL. I need to look for more!  I love their painted Studios, Boxyz bags etc, but its a much more subtle effect on a smaller bag.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Crossbody today….
> 
> View attachment 5269683



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> Crossbody today….
> 
> View attachment 5269683


zomg! I love this!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Absolutely beautiful!



thank u  


Cookiefiend said:


> zomg! I love this!


Thank u


----------



## l.ch.

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4908031
> 
> Just realized I had forgotten to post in this thread.  Anyway, here is my Boxyz bag, just before heading out on a quick errand a couple of weeks ago.



hi, really new to this forum, but I saw this bag and loved it. It has a Hermès Kelly vibe, but more modern. Plus no Hermès “playing-hard-to-get” games. I saw one on YOOX and would really love to buy it, but could you please tell me what do you think from your experience with the bag?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

l.ch. said:


> hi, really new to this forum, but I saw this bag and loved it. It has a Hermès Kelly vibe, but more modern. Plus no Hermès “playing-hard-to-get” games. I saw one on YOOX and would really love to buy it, but could you please tell me what do you think from your experience with the bag?


Hello, I absolutely love this bag.  I have it in the medium size but I believe it comes in a larger size, as well as mini sizes.  The medium size is perfect for me as it can hold all my essentials like a medium wallet, sunglasses, phone, car keys, and a small sanitizer.  However, if you carry more, I would recommend the large size since the bag is very structured and there is not a lot of flexibility in the leather itself, to squeeze more things inside the bag.  Even the larger size does not look too big; it's a really nice size.

My bag is smooth leather which I love, and I don't have any scratches at all, but I tend to be a bit careful with my smooth leather bags.  It looks chic when carried, either by hand or with the shoulder strap.  The Kelly shape might just be my favorite bag style ever, and I definitely recommend the Boxyz.  Hope this helps.


----------



## l.ch.

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello, I absolutely love this bag.  I have it in the medium size but I believe it comes in a larger size, as well as mini sizes.  The medium size is perfect for me as it can hold all my essentials like a medium wallet, sunglasses, phone, car keys, and a small sanitizer.  However, if you carry more, I would recommend the large size since the bag is very structured and there is not a lot of flexibility in the leather itself, to squeeze more things inside the bag.  Even the larger size does not look too big; it's a really nice size.
> 
> My bag is smooth leather which I love, and I don't have any scratches at all, but I tend to be a bit careful with my smooth leather bags.  It looks chic when carried, either by hand or with the shoulder strap.  The Kelly shape might just be my favorite bag style ever, and I definitely recommend the Boxyz.  Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for taking the time to reply!
You helped me a lot! I realized that the bag I was looking at is a mini, not a bad thing, but I think a medium would suit me better (in terms of bodyshape and needs).
I also like the Kelly, but it’s not doable for me both financially and because I don’t want to support the Hermès games.
I was going for this vibe:


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

l.ch. said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to reply!
> You helped me a lot! I realized that the bag I was looking at is a mini, not a bad thing, but I think a medium would suit me better (in terms of bodyshape and needs).
> I also like the Kelly, but it’s not doable for me both financially and because I don’t want to support the Hermès games.
> I was going for this vibe:
> 
> View attachment 5271881


You're welcome!  Glad I could help.  I really like the cool, chic and comfy vibe of the pictured outfit and bag.
The mini bags are cute, but the medium size is just more practical.  To me, the medium Boxyz is more a small to medium size, rather than a medium to large.  I checked the Ferragamo website since they are having a sale, but they only had one medium Boxyz in ostrich I think.  Maybe the stores will have more stock.  Good luck!


----------



## l.ch.

Purses & Perfumes said:


> You're welcome!  Glad I could help.  I really like the cool, chic and comfy vibe of the pictured outfit and bag.
> The mini bags are cute, but the medium size is just more practical.  To me, the medium Boxyz is more a small to medium size, rather than a medium to large.  I checked the Ferragamo website since they are having a sale, but they only had one medium Boxyz in ostrich I think.  Maybe the stores will have more stock.  Good luck!


Thank you so much! I hope I will soon have one to reveal here!


----------



## Kimbashop

Out with my Boxyz. This is the medium size, limited edition in Flannel and Heritage waterlily. As @Purses & Perfumes mentioned, this is a versatile bag size.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Kimbashop said:


> Out with my Boxyz. This is the medium size, limited edition in Flannel and Heritage waterlily. As @Purses & Perfumes mentioned, this is a versatile bag size.
> 
> View attachment 5320331


Absolutely stunning!   I love the color -- such a beautiful, unusual dark gray -- and the waterlily pattern and color is just the perfect pairing.    Great addition to your collection.


----------



## Kimbashop

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Absolutely stunning!   I love the color -- such a beautiful, unusual dark gray -- and the waterlily pattern and color is just the perfect pairing.    Great addition to your collection.


Thank you. the color is similar to H's etain, I believe. it is a silvery brownish grey and very cool-toned. It's a wonderful neutral. The bag also came with a matching leather strap as well. I have really enjoyed this bag so far.


----------



## jaskg144

Shoes and bag for date night last weekend


----------



## Kimbashop

jasmynh1 said:


> Shoes and bag for date night last weekend
> View attachment 5321214


Lovely combination!


----------



## jaskg144

There’s a storm outside today so I’m staying indoors by the fire


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jasmynh1 said:


> There’s a storm outside today so I’m staying indoors by the fire
> View attachment 5333422


Looks very warm and cozy.  I love the color of your bag.  The pink color (your other Studio bag) is lovely as well, so totally understand your decision to have both of them in your collection!


----------



## jaskg144

Ordered this strap from Etsy and it is the perfect match for my beautiful green Studio!


----------



## jellyv

jasmynh1 said:


> Ordered this strap from Etsy and it is the perfect match for my beautiful green Studio!



Great find! Is it more comfortable compared to the original strap? Adjustable, or fixed length?


----------



## jaskg144

jellyv said:


> Great find! Is it more comfortable compared to the original strap? Adjustable, or fixed length?



It is much more comfortable! It's fixed length   I prefer a certain length to wear on the shoulder as I never really crossbody bags. I got it from here  they have lots to choose from!


----------



## jellyv

jasmynh1 said:


> It's fixed length   I prefer a certain length to wear on the shoulder as I never really crossbody bags.


I'd spec a fixed length too for this bag. Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

jasmynh1 said:


> Ordered this strap from Etsy and it is the perfect match for my beautiful green Studio!
> View attachment 5341248


That's perfect! Where did you order your strap? I love the pattern.

Edit: I just saw your link. Thanks.


----------



## jaskg144

Lollipop studio today. This colour is so hard to capture accurately on camera


----------



## jellyv

Following the inspiration of @jasmynh1, my Studio with its new textile strap (just like the one she chose). While I still prefer the bag hand held, the option of shoulder carry does work, and it's handy.


----------



## bagnut1

My Trifolio Tote.  LOVE this bag - it is so versatile and comfortable to carry.  It's about the biggest bag that I own (and I love big bags) but it doesn't "wear big" IYKWIM.


----------



## paruparo

I've loved Ferragamo since I was a little girl, and I've always thought it's quite underrated. Love their shoes, belts, scarves too!


----------



## jaskg144

I carried my beautiful green Studio in London last weekend


----------



## Bagfangirl

Brought out my mini boxyz bag today!


----------



## Kimbashop

Bagfangirl said:


> Brought out my mini boxyz bag today!
> 
> View attachment 5585767


such a beautiful bag. A classic.


----------



## TClover

Bagfangirl said:


> Brought out my mini boxyz bag today!
> 
> View attachment 5585767


I’ve been considering buying this size bag on the pre-loved market but I’m wondering if it will hold an iPhone ProMax? (I noticed you holding your phone in your hand)


----------



## Bagfangirl

TClover said:


> I’ve been considering buying this size bag on the pre-loved market but I’m wondering if it will hold an iPhone ProMax? (I noticed you holding your phone in your hand)


Hi! This bag actually just fits my iphone 13 pro perfectly, so no it will not fit the pro max  I have too many things already in my bag that day so my phone will not fit anymore haha


----------



## anniebhu

I’m not sure of the name but it reminds me of the Gucci Jackie bag. I much prefer my Ferragamo as I don’t like the buckle going over the opening


----------



## Kimbashop

this lovely Sofia


----------



## Stylehound

Harvest Month:


----------



## Stylehound

Morning oranges in the winter


----------



## bagnut1

Stylehound said:


> Morning oranges in the winter
> 
> View attachment 5671938


Love your bag!  Just curious, what season is it from?


----------



## Stylehound

bagnut1 said:


> Love your bag!  Just curious, what season is it from?


Thank you!
This Gancini clasp hobo is from 1990s


----------



## bagnut1

Stylehound said:


> Thank you!
> This Gancini clasp hobo is from 1990s


Oh wow. It is pristine and completely in sync with “now.”

What a gem!


----------



## Stylehound

bagnut1 said:


> Oh wow. It is pristine and completely in sync with “now.”
> 
> What a gem!


Indeed! It shows no signs of wear and happens to fit the modern look. On line the same bag from the 90s in black, brown, and in white also look new.
Thank you for your kind compliment!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Stylehound said:


> Morning oranges in the winter
> 
> View attachment 5671938


What a happy color!


----------



## Stylehound

Cookiefiend said:


> What a happy color!


Thank you, @Cookiefiend!
It outoranged the three oranges!


----------

